# Should I go back to dark hair?



## LatinaRose (Jul 2, 2007)

I think I am done with blonde.  Every time I get my hair done in Toronto, I am not thrilled with it.  It doesn't look bad, but it doesn't look great either.  Not as great as it did in AZ.  Maybe stylists here in Toronto don't have a lot experience taking darker girls blonde b/c I'm not getting that perfect shade that makes my skin glow.  I refuse to have that cheap blonde look and my hair always looks yellow-ish within a few weeks of getting it colored.  I know I could get a toner put on it or whatever, but I'm starting to think I'm sick of it.  I wanna be dark and exotic again!!


So do y'all think I should go super dark brown?  Medium brown with some lighter streaks?  Low lights??  I think I want my hair dark and glossy, but not black.  I hate going dark in the summer.  Who does that?!?  Should I leave some lighter streaks near my face?

Anyway, this is what I look like now, except my hair looks more yellow/gold than this pic:







And the last time I had dark hair:







What do you guys think I should do?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 2, 2007)

I like them both.  Since it is summer I would leave it lighter, then it winter get it darker.


----------



## mistella (Jul 2, 2007)

I think I like the blonde more. I used to have blonde hair and now I have black hair.. and its the summer! I don't get the light hair/summer and dark hair/winter thing. why don't you try a darker blonde? Like caramel/medium brown type color? I think that would look pretty


----------



## hot*pink (Jul 2, 2007)

You're gorgeous both ways! However, I like the dark hair more, it's def sexier & more exotic.  I'd go dark brown w/highlights just in the front to frame your face.  Perfect for summer too. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 2, 2007)

looks great either way, but I agree about leaving it blonde for summer and dying it back dark in winter.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 2, 2007)

I would leave it blonde if I had an awesome colorist here.  That is my problem and I'm sick of getting anxiety over where I'm gonna get my freaking hair done!  That's is so silly to me.  I refuse to walk around with cheap looking, dime a dozen blonde hair and none of the colorists can give me that perfect Nicole Richie, shoulda been born this color blonde.  

This is what I'm thinking:














God I could drool over Adriana Lima all day!

Thanks for all your opinions!!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Jul 2, 2007)

OOOOOooooo you have such a strong beautiful face I bet you could do red!


----------



## LatinaRose (Jul 2, 2007)

^^Thanks!  But no red ever for me.  It is so hard to get rid of that red tint!  Plus I wanna let it be healthy for a little while, red is too much upkeep.  But I'm flattered you think I could pull it off!


----------



## iLust (Jul 3, 2007)

You look very pretty with both, but I think you look much sexier and dramatic with the dark hair.


----------



## ginger9 (Jul 5, 2007)

You look great both as a blonde and as a brunette. How about a more caramel richer blonde? Kinda like J-Lo? I think you'd look fab


----------



## Kelaia (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_You look great both as a blonde and as a brunette. How about a more caramel richer blonde? Kinda like J-Lo? I think you'd look fab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





You look gorgeous with both, btw!


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Jul 5, 2007)

You look beautifull with either colour, the blonde highlights your face and the brunette gives you an exotic appeal......

your hair looks so healthy, rather than a dramatic change, maybe go with some darker foils though your hair.... i am sure that what ever you decide to do, you look beautifull =)

dont forget to post up some pics with your hot new look !!!! 



OMG i have just had a massive transition myself, i had super long thick black hair for the last 4 years (just got so sick of it) and i have just cut it all of and decided that its time for change "make me blonde" without damaging my hair....lol that was a long and expensive process.... and i am still doing it ( hopefully another couple of visits left to go and we will be there)


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

I think darker suits your complexion more.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 6, 2007)

I think both look great on you, I'm always really partial to blonde, but then again, your dark hair is so gorgeous!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 6, 2007)

.... somewhere in the middle? A warm golden brown, perhaps with chestnutty tones (I know you said no red, but I honestly think you could totally rock it!) That way you'd maintain the warmth and "brightness" of the blonde, but with the sultry richness of the darker colour?

If I'd to pick one of the two above, I prefer the dark overall.


----------



## lauren006 (Jul 8, 2007)

I love the blonde!  I think you should def. keep it : )


----------

